# The first 15 lbs



## FreneticFangs (Nov 9, 2006)

You know.. after gaining just 5 more lbs onto that, I'm glad to be latin. I don't know if it's the "culture of the ass" or that my mindset is just into weight, but I really think I look better with more curves and I really enjoy being soft. 

Any other girls feel more sexy with the extra weight or am I just odd?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 9, 2006)

i think your fantastic for feeling that way!


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey girl, you look good no matter what, but there is something to be said about being softer and curvier. How is South Fla treating you? Finally getting to the time of the year when i regret having moved out of the sunshine state. Winters suck now that i am back up north. Take care.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 9, 2006)

I think I liked my body better as a size 12 than a size 2 myself.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have recently gained weight - not intentionally, but...well...you know how it is when you just love food. I *do* think my bodies is so much sexier with fat than not...I love being a plus size woman! I'm soft and warm, and by golly, one of the best pillows in town.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2006)

I like having big boobs


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 9, 2006)

JMCGB said:


> Hey girl, you look good no matter what, but there is something to be said about being softer and curvier. How is South Fla treating you? Finally getting to the time of the year when i regret having moved out of the sunshine state. Winters suck now that i am back up north. Take care.


Actually... I'm running from the heat a bit myself. I'm in Los Angeles right now. The desert is nice and cool at night at least!

Cleavage makes every woman feel sexier 
I feel more like JLo putting on weight. Somehow I can't imagine her gaining much in the chest area, but the back would be incredible!
I didn't gain it intentionally either, but I have been vacationing for a while now and my lean cuisines have been replaced by pizza and fast food.. and buffets. *blush*


----------



## mrman1980uk (Nov 10, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> Actually... I'm running from the heat a bit myself. I'm in Los Angeles right now. The desert is nice and cool at night at least!
> 
> Cleavage makes every woman feel sexier
> I feel more like JLo putting on weight. Somehow I can't imagine her gaining much in the chest area, but the back would be incredible!
> I didn't gain it intentionally either, but I have been vacationing for a while now and my lean cuisines have been replaced by pizza and fast food.. and buffets. *blush*



Lean Cuisine? No doubt, your figger is flattered far more by more indulgent food than that ;-)


----------



## SoftBellyLover (Nov 17, 2006)

Great thread....why were you eating lean cuisines anyway? If you gain weight and eat relatively healthy, a woman gets the best of both worlds...at least that's my biased opinion.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 17, 2006)

SoftBellyLover said:


> Great thread....why were you eating lean cuisines anyway? If you gain weight and eat relatively healthy, a woman gets the best of both worlds...at least that's my biased opinion.


 I gain weight rather easily. Lean Cuisine just... maintains me. Sucks to be me because I LOVE to eat and FAs are hard to come by.


----------



## Markt (Nov 17, 2006)

[QUOTE... FAs are hard to come by.[/QUOTE]

I hear this a lot, but as an FA, it seems to me there are a shortage of great BBWs and a plethora of men who want them! Perhaps it's just a grass-is-greener situation.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 17, 2006)

Markt said:


> I hear this a lot, but as an FA, it seems to me there are a shortage of great BBWs and a plethora of men who want them! Perhaps it's just a grass-is-greener situation.


nah I think it's like anything else, finding your match is tough no matter what your preference is...if being a BBW or an FA were there only things that mattered, it'd probably be easier, but....there are other factors.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 18, 2006)

Frenetic, I agree. However, coming from an Irish background, we are not so blessed in the posterior department. Still, curvaceous women are where it is at!

I've gained weight myself, recently. However, that is the result of dropping cross country (since entering college) and adopting normal eating habits. Heh. 



P.S.: All the drunkards are yelling "R!U!" It's very annoying!


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 18, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I gain weight rather easily. Lean Cuisine just... maintains me. Sucks to be me because I LOVE to eat and FAs are hard to come by.


I've been a similar maintenance program in the past so I understand that part though I too have been shying away recently.
~sigh~ too bad about the age/distance gap would love to assist, ah well...


----------



## isotope (Nov 18, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like having big boobs



Ditto!

Oh...wait a second.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 18, 2006)

I think FAs aren't as hard to come by as you think, they just don't tend to be obvious.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Nov 18, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I gain weight rather easily. Lean Cuisine just... maintains me. Sucks to be me because I LOVE to eat and FAs are hard to come by.



Not that hard...


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 19, 2006)

It seems to me that FAs like much bigger women. Most of the girls on the paysit boards are enormous (not that there's anything wrong with that), but that's not what I want. I'm too active for that. I just want a "chubby chaser". Someone who can appreciate a potbelly and hips


----------



## dodo (Nov 19, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I just want a "chubby chaser". Someone who can appreciate a potbelly and hips



Don't tease.


----------



## chrisb_2516 (Nov 19, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> It seems to me that FAs like much bigger women. Most of the girls on the paysit boards are enormous (not that there's anything wrong with that), but that's not what I want. I'm too active for that. I just want a "chubby chaser". Someone who can appreciate a potbelly and hips



I'm sure you'll be able to find a guy that appreciates a girl with a bit of belly and some hips. Based upon discussions with my friends, there are a lot more guys out there that would be more than happy to date a curvy woman.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 19, 2006)

i've never met any FA's. if there actually are any in NE ohio, show yourselves please!!


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 19, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i've never met any FA's. if there actually are any in NE ohio, show yourselves please!!


I think Toledo is in NE Ohio or so I heard...


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 19, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> It seems to me that FAs like much bigger women. Most of the girls on the paysit boards are enormous (not that there's anything wrong with that), but that's not what I want. I'm too active for that. I just want a "chubby chaser". Someone who can appreciate a potbelly and hips


It's more common that you might think otherwise the potbelly and hips wouldn't been seen half as much as they currently are, someone must like it otherwise why flaunt it? :batting:


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 19, 2006)

there are more to come, at least i can hope.

i bet you look sexier curvier, no doubt about it!

so the second 15 might take the cake, well, ah, come on, please.

:eat2:


----------



## mrman1980uk (Nov 19, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> It seems to me that FAs like much bigger women. Most of the girls on the paysit boards are enormous (not that there's anything wrong with that), but that's not what I want. I'm too active for that. I just want a "chubby chaser". Someone who can appreciate a potbelly and hips



Hmm, you'd be surprised: there are more of those (us ;-) ) than you'd think, too. Actually, I daresay rather more of them than there are those who like really huge women, although a smaller proportion, I imagine, would see the need to visit websites specifically about a preference for a relatively common body type.

Now, excuse me a moment while I drool slightly over the thought of you with a potbelly and hips...


----------



## Ujio (Nov 19, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> It seems to me that FAs like much bigger women. Most of the girls on the paysit boards are enormous (not that there's anything wrong with that), but that's not what I want. I'm too active for that. I just want a "chubby chaser". Someone who can appreciate a potbelly and hips



That was interesting to read, being somebody on the opposite side of that statement. I'm a guy who has always been appreciative of moderately curvy figures and more gradual, less deliberate weight gain. It's harder to find women who appreciate that mentality than one might expect, or at least those willing to admit it.

Unfortunately, my tastes don't necessarily fit into the mainstream (while some respect curviness, none of my friends understand when I say a woman would look good if she GAINED 10-15 pounds), while I find that what I like is much less extreme than most of the opinions on this forum, both in terms of WG and the female figure itself. I wish there was more of a middle ground. Ah well, such is life.

Anyway, enjoy your mild WG, however far it takes you!


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 19, 2006)

Are you a bbw? Gaining?

Inquiring minds want to know.

:smitten:


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 19, 2006)

Ujio said:


> That was interesting to read, being somebody on the opposite side of that statement. I'm a guy who has always been appreciative of moderately curvy figures and more gradual, less deliberate weight gain. It's harder to find women who appreciate that mentality than one might expect, or at least those willing to admit it.
> 
> Unfortunately, my tastes don't necessarily fit into the mainstream (while some respect curviness, none of my friends understand when I say a woman would look good if she GAINED 10-15 pounds), while I find that what I like is much less extreme than most of the opinions on this forum, both in terms of WG and the female figure itself. I wish there was more of a middle ground. Ah well, such is life.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your mild WG, however far it takes you!



To this I can relate...


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 20, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> Are you a bbw? Gaining?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> :smitten:


I don't think I could ever be "BBW" material. It seems to me that category is reserved for girls that weigh 200+lbs. Or am I wrong? I'm not really sure what the category for that is. I'm not a feedee either. I don't gain lots of weight intentionally, but I don't slave away at the gym or deny myself cookies for breakfast. ^.^
*sigh* The cookies and gym being recent. I just hated going to the gym and having to stop myself from enjoying food... or even worse: feeling bad about tasting yummy food! 
I might go back to being slim one day and I don't plan on gaining more, but I'm enjoying what I have now. :eat1: 

Sorry if I'm not the classic fattened beauty ^.^ I'm an FFA myself.. a bi one.. so I understand the draw to the "double D" hotness.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 20, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i've never met any FA's. if there actually are any in NE ohio, show yourselves please!!


south west PA is close to NE Ohio


----------



## lemmink (Nov 21, 2006)

Hurrah for feeling sexy! I get what you mean, too; I'm very self-conscious unless I'm a size 10 or more. I just don't feel feminine or sexy - I just feel small.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 21, 2006)

lemmink said:


> Hurrah for feeling sexy! I get what you mean, too; I'm very self-conscious unless I'm a size 10 or more. I just don't feel feminine or sexy - I just feel small.


aha! This is what I was hoping to find!  Now I don't feel like a total oddball! 
(funny how I think a size 10 is what I'll accomplish if I go to the gym. lol)


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 21, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i've never met any FA's. if there actually are any in NE ohio, show yourselves please!!


 
I'm in Cleveland, but you'd probably be more interested in my son, raised to be an FA!

I play in a community orchestra in the East suburbs, and by coincidence nearly half the men are FA's. Fat fangirls get hit on mercilessly. (Sadly, classical music groupies are few and far between!)

The soprano who performs with us is in the 250-pound range, and I swear every guy in the orchestra is in love with her! She's married to a thin handsome chef and she has been steadily gaining weight over the years. I doubt anyone here would find that odd. She has no idea what a "feedee" is, by the way.


----------



## gainerfan30 (Nov 24, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i've never met any FA's. if there actually are any in NE ohio, show yourselves please!!



Isn't Central PA near NE Ohio? Or is that just wishful thinking?? :blush:


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 24, 2006)

gainerfan30 said:


> Isn't Central PA near NE Ohio? Or is that just wishful thinking?? :blush:


Yeah, pretty wishful...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 24, 2006)

Blackbean said:


> Yeah, pretty wishful...


 
It's Erie, actually.


----------



## TKEStix (Nov 24, 2006)

I definatly qualify as an FA and I do believe Kent, OH is NE Ohio. Funny I've had some trouble finding curvy women although that could be because to many college girls have image issues


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 24, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> I'm in Cleveland, but you'd probably be more interested in my son, raised to be an FA!
> 
> I play in a community orchestra in the East suburbs, and by coincidence nearly half the men are FA's. Fat fangirls get hit on mercilessly. (Sadly, classical music groupies are few and far between!)
> 
> The soprano who performs with us is in the 250-pound range, and I swear every guy in the orchestra is in love with her! She's married to a thin handsome chef and she has been steadily gaining weight over the years. I doubt anyone here would find that odd. She has no idea what a "feedee" is, by the way.



haha. "She has no idea what a "feedee" is" <-- that's amusing.
Lucky man

and how.. did you raise a son to be an FA? That's like.. raising someone to be gay or Jews or balloon popping.. whatever the case may be.


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 24, 2006)

> i've never met any FA's. if there actually are any in NE ohio, show yourselves please!!



How bout SW England


----------



## elle camino (Nov 24, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i've never met any FA's. if there actually are any in NE ohio, show yourselves please!!


same here, only replace NE ohio with western washington.
except i'm pretty sure i already checked, and there aren't any here.


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 24, 2006)

elle camino said:


> same here, only replace NE ohio with western washington.
> except i'm pretty sure i already checked, and there aren't any here.



Time to move.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 29, 2006)

I've already vented about this on another thread, but my bf is on a diet.
I'll probably drop the weight as I have no one to share cookies with anymore. 
*tear*


----------



## lemmink (Nov 29, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I've already vented about this on another thread, but my bf is on a diet.
> I'll probably drop the weight as I have no one to share cookies with anymore.
> *tear*



Why that's ridiculous! You'll just have to eat ALL the cookies now.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 29, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I've already vented about this on another thread, but my bf is on a diet.
> I'll probably drop the weight as I have no one to share cookies with anymore.
> *tear*


share the mwith me XD


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 30, 2006)

I was so stressed about it... I ended up eating most of the cookies. haha. 

I hugged my guy's tummy that night when he came home from work. I begged and cried like a little girl getting her favorite christmas toy taken away (which is exactly how I felt) and my man isn't dieting. He's not dieting just for me!!! :wubu: . I think I'm in love.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 30, 2006)

I definitely like the way you celebrate when someone else decides not to diet. Did you realize that there are some of us here that felt as you did about you indicating you would or could end up dieting too?!


----------



## mrman1980uk (Dec 2, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I've already vented about this on another thread, but my bf is on a diet.
> I'll probably drop the weight as I have no one to share cookies with anymore.
> *tear*



Ohh, you poor thing! How awful (in both respects)... :-(


----------



## mrman1980uk (Dec 2, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I was so stressed about it... I ended up eating most of the cookies. haha.
> 
> I hugged my guy's tummy that night when he came home from work. I begged and cried like a little girl getting her favorite christmas toy taken away (which is exactly how I felt) and my man isn't dieting. He's not dieting just for me!!! :wubu: . I think I'm in love.



:-D x100! Good for you! Happy fangs!


----------



## Tzetrik (Dec 2, 2006)

Lol, nice one! If I tried that with my better half, I'd get a bitchslap. You need to teach me your ways.


----------

